# Food Plot Prep Picture thread



## T.P.

Post 'em up.


----------



## peanutman04




----------



## elfiii

Almost time to plant. Seed bed is ready!


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> Post 'em up.



There always has to be at least one fool who stands his ground and just won't leave.


----------



## whchunter

*Even*

Even without rain it appears you can still grow rattlesnakes............


----------



## elfiii

whchunter said:


> Even without rain it appears you can still grow rattlesnakes............



Even in rock littered clay.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I'll post some in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GeorgeShu

Did some deep tillage.  Ran the pan breaker about 12-14" deep and about 20" apart.  Makes harrowing much easier, harrows drop down to the axles and turns soil over.  Improves depth of water infiltration and expands usable root zone.  I like the results and you will too.


----------



## Canuck5

GeorgeShu said:


> Did some deep tillage.  Ran the pan breaker about 12-14" deep and about 20" apart.  Makes harrowing much easier, harrows drop down to the axles and turns soil over.  Improves depth of water infiltration and expands usable root zone.  I like the results and you will too.



Mines red, but it is sure hard to explain to someone, how much sub-soiling helps and makes the next round of tillage so much easier!


----------



## j_seph

*Still sore in the seat from bouncing 2 days on tractor*

Here's a few
Any guesses on which retired member of woodys the first pic is?


----------



## OmenHonkey

Before we got all this rain! Just waiting to go plant!!!


----------



## Amoo

OmenHonkey said:


> Before we got all this rain! Just waiting to go plant!!!



- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Tim, you got a huge plot, I need to come hunt your place.


----------



## Gadget

We have about 25 plots planted so far, 20-30 more to put in.

12 tons of lime, may do another 6


----------



## OmenHonkey

Amoo said:


> - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Tim, you got a huge plot, I need to come hunt your place.



Amoo, LOL that's just one of them!!


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN

Gadget said:


> We have about 25 plots planted so far, 20-30 more to put in.
> 
> 12 tons of lime, may do another 6




I need a spreader like this!!!


----------



## Amoo

OmenHonkey said:


> Amoo, LOL that's just one of them!!



LOL no kidding, must be nice.  I'm going for a day to hunt with Owen Paulk and his Dad one day this season, so I'll be hunting Irwin County a little this year.  I'll be sure to leave you a few


----------



## elfiii

GeorgeShu said:


> Did some deep tillage.  Ran the pan breaker about 12-14" deep and about 20" apart.  Makes harrowing much easier, harrows drop down to the axles and turns soil over.  Improves depth of water infiltration and expands usable root zone.  I like the results and you will too.



Looks good George. My subsoiler is similar to yours. The only difference is my hitch pins are bent forward at about a 20 degree angle. I got lots of big rocks!

Here's this year's crop. We had to dig these up by hand. They were too deep for the subsoiler to turn up.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Amoo said:


> LOL no kidding, must be nice.  I'm going for a day to hunt with Owen Paulk and his Dad one day this season, so I'll be hunting Irwin County a little this year.  I'll be sure to leave you a few



I've hunted with them a few times. Top notch family and a beautiful farm. One of our farms is between you and Ocilla. I will gladly take you sometime!!


----------



## Amoo

OmenHonkey said:


> I've hunted with them a few times. Top notch family and a beautiful farm. One of our farms is between you and Ocilla. I will gladly take you sometime!!



I'm down, just lemme know when.

And yeah, that is just one great family, it's also where I got my beagle pup from.  Went fishing with Owen a few weeks ago and he caught a 5lbs (on the scale) bass out of their main irrigation pond and there was no shortage of 2/3 pounders while we were there.


----------



## GeorgeShu

Elfiii, I sympathize with you.  I hate rocks.  Goes back to my youth where my home farm ground grew rocks.  Freezing and thawing heaved them up each spring.  We were able to keep warm by picking up rocks and tossing or rolling them onto a "stone boat" as we called it and hauling them away.  The boat was a heavy sled made from 3" by 8" planks pulled by horses and later a tractor .  Heavy lifting doubled because you had to unload them too.  Just hate rocks.....mashed fingers and toes, hate em.


----------



## elfiii

GeorgeShu said:


> Elfiii, I sympathize with you.  I hate rocks.  Goes back to my youth where my home farm ground grew rocks.  Freezing and thawing heaved them up each spring.  We were able to keep warm by picking up rocks and tossing or rolling them onto a "stone boat" as we called it and hauling them away.  The boat was a heavy sled made from 3" by 8" planks pulled by horses and later a tractor .  Heavy lifting doubled because you had to unload them too.  Just hate rocks.....mashed fingers and toes, hate em.



Years ago I had a dozer man come in and "surface" the roads on my place we had cut in by hand with chain saws. He took off and we could hear the rocks clanging off his dozer blade as he worked. When he finished he pulled up at the gate, shut the bulldozer down and announced to the forester from Meade - "Mr Kelly, if I owed a man a load of rocks and he wouldn't take these I don't believe I'd pay the man." 

We birth a new crop every year, same as you did. They don't get moved far, just to the closest terrace. Every two or three years I'll haul a load of the flattest ones back home for landscaping. My wife is on me all the time to bring home a load of rocks. I can't seem to get through to her once they are on the terrace they need to sit there a while and "age good".


----------



## Triple C

*De-stumping a few trees we cut down in plot...*

Trail cam caught a few pics of son taking out a few stumps in one of our food plots.  Plowed til I was tired of eating dust this past Saturday.  Can't wait to plant!


----------



## 00Beau

This is my best plot, and biggest.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN

00Beau said:


> This is my best plot, and biggest.




That's a great looking field! Post some pics once it 'greens up' in a few weeks. I bet it'll look like green shag carpet!


----------



## NCHillbilly

TP, where did you get your rattlesnake seed? I've been wanting to grow some for belts, hatbands, knife sheaths, and bow backings.


Elfiii, you ain't seen any rocks. That would be a rock-free field up here.  I always laugh at my SC buddy when I'm down there helping him plant plots and he gripes about a couple football-sized rocks in a two-acre field and is afraid they'll hurt his tractor. Most of the fields up here have head-high piles of rocks all the way down one side of them, and you still see more rock than dirt in the field.


----------



## Forest Grump

elfiii said:


> Looks good George. My subsoiler is similar to yours. The only difference is my hitch pins are bent forward at about a 20 degree angle. I got lots of big rocks!
> 
> Here's this year's crop. We had to dig these up by hand. They were too deep for the subsoiler to turn up.



Is that a "rock hound" in the pic? Looks like a useful dog to have, if it'll pick them big rocks out of the fields...

Get you one like Canuck's & the rocks will break the shear pin instead of the subsoiler. Dirt dog mfg in Commerce makes one like the Fred Cain, as does everythingattachments.com (will cost you 325-375ish new). Fred Cain's can still be found used at auctions & eBay.


----------



## Forest Grump

NCHillbilly said:


> TP, where did you get your rattlesnake seed? I've been wanting to grow some for belts, hatbands, knife sheaths, and bow backings.
> 
> 
> Elfiii, you ain't seen any rocks. That would be a rock-free field up here.  I always laugh at my SC buddy when I'm down there helping him plant plots and he gripes about a couple football-sized rocks in a two-acre field and is afraid they'll hurt his tractor. Most of the fields up here have head-high piles of rocks all the way down one side of them, and you still see more rock than dirt in the field.



And here I was thinkin' you'd posted a pic of one planted on the side of a mountain with nails to hold the dirt on...


----------



## T.P.

NCHillbilly said:


> TP, where did you get your rattlesnake seed? I've been wanting to grow some for belts, hatbands, knife sheaths, and bow backings.



Hillbillyo, you're welcome to come anytime to pick up all the hatbands, bow backings, belts and sheaths you want. I'd dare say we'd let you in due free.


Them thangs give me the willies.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Forest Grump said:


> And here I was thinkin' you'd posted a pic of one planted on the side of a mountain with nails to hold the dirt on...



All we have to do to dig our taters here is chop the end out of the row and set a bucket under it. My uncle fell out of his cornfield and broke his leg.


----------



## NCHillbilly

T.P. said:


> Hillbillyo, you're welcome to come anytime to pick up all the hatbands, bow backings, belts and sheaths you want. I'd dare say we'd let you in due free.
> 
> 
> Them thangs give me the willies.



Will you mail me a big box of rattlesnakes if I pay the postage?


----------



## T.P.

No! Again....them thangs give me the willies!


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Just turned for the first time.


----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## oops1

Tryin ta get there pic... Not too good! Had to go borrow another


----------



## oops1

En route


----------



## oops1

That's all I got


----------



## Head East

When y'all say food plot, what are you referring to?  Are these for animals- deer- or are they the biggest gardens I have ever seen?? I used to have a 2 acre garden, we canned everything we could grow, but TP, that is a lot of tillin for growing taters.  

Been a number of years since I left the farm for suburbia, but mann this reminds me how much I miss spending a day in the tractor seat turning ground.  

We often found snakes in the hay bales, but they didn't have those rattles at the end of their tail.  

Carry on


----------



## oops1

Head east made me lol.


----------



## peanutman04




----------



## peanutman04




----------



## Canuck5

*Made a lot of dust this weekend!*

Worked up a few plots ... killed a few more weeds .... promise of rain came and went ... .  dry dry dry!!


----------



## BIG RANDY

Been a busy few weekends at my club in Glascock County.  One more trip to spread seed and fertilizer should do it.  Lovin my L4600!


----------



## OmenHonkey

One of 3 "Bow plots" I got planted on 9/6. I'm standing under the Loc-on and it stretches about the same distance to my right as well. Should be a killer for sure.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Spent about 14 hours on a tractor in toe days plowing and planting probly 20 acres of food plots at our lease no time for pics


----------



## OmenHonkey

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Spent about 14 hours on a tractor in toe days plowing and planting probly 20 acres of food plots at our lease no time for pics



Been there done that. Now I get in the tractor and get started when I want to. Hopefully we all get some rain this week. I know we got 1 ft. of lightning yesterday! Awesome show though!


----------



## Amoo

We've had 5 inches so far today and it's still drizzling.  Keeping my fingers crossed it keeps up.


----------



## DoeMaster

*Re:*

Paid the farmer next door $100 to harrow this plot for me.  Took him about 20 minutes.  Would have taken me all day with my Ford 2000 and 6ft harrow.  It was well worth $100.


----------



## Canuck5

It's a good thing he didn't bring his big equipment over!!!   He goterdone!


----------



## Canuck5

I might only have 3 plots big enough, where he could turn that thing in!!!!


----------



## fellybbob

lime and disk


----------



## southernman13

*F P prep*

Just started here's 1 pass!!


----------



## southernman13

*1 pass*

Thought I had a pic


----------



## HuntNC

Southern i have 4430... needs injector pump rebuilt.. good tractors


----------



## southernman13

*4430*



HuntNC said:


> Southern i have 4430... needs injector pump rebuilt.. good tractors



Yes they are. I love it


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man now that's how you plow a food plot up ! The big guns have rolled in lol. Man I love seeing tractors and plowed dirt !


----------



## Gadget

DoeMaster said:


> Paid the farmer next door $100 to harrow this plot for me.  Took him about 20 minutes.  Would have taken me all day with my Ford 2000 and 6ft harrow.  It was well worth $100.




Heck yeah that was worth it! Probably would of cost you 50 in gas alone with your 2000.


Some of you guys in South Ga have it easy with that sandy soil, disk harrow will plow it under right from the git-go; I've got red clay, gotta spring tooth or center plow first, twice or three times the plow time.


----------



## T.P.

Gadget said:


> Heck yeah that was worth it! Probably would of cost you 50 in gas alone with your 2000.
> 
> 
> Some of you guys in South Ga have it easy with that sandy soil, disk harrow will plow it under right from the git-go; I've got red clay, gotta spring tooth or center plow first, twice or three times the plow time.



Tru-dat. I can wear a set of brand new cutting teeth out on an all purpose plow in a day up here.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Same with us having to all purpose them first before plowing them with the disc not all of them but some


----------



## peanutman04

Coming up.


----------



## gcs

I finally gotten my food plot in this evening. Here are a few pics, the food plot s 150 yds long. I planted wrens abruzzi rye, lidino clover, and chicory in that 150 yds section. As you can see, I nestled it in along side f my 6 acre corn field.


----------



## gcs

More pics


----------



## gcs

It want let me post just one pic at a time.


----------



## gcs

One more


----------



## NUTT

Here's a few pics of mine just to add to the thread. Enjoyed seeing everyone's hard work! First pic is after food plot sprayed 1 month ago. More to come.


----------



## NUTT

Two passes with disc!


----------



## NUTT

Tower Stand hope to shoot a whopper out of. Built this summer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

NUTT said:


> Tower Stand hope to shoot a whopper out of. Built this summer.



That's cool as heck like the idea of the pine ripped planks on there great ideas ! Looking good on the plots too


----------



## Gadestroyer74

gcs said:


> I finally gotten my food plot in this evening. Here are a few pics, the food plot s 150 yds long. I planted wrens abruzzi rye, lidino clover, and chicory in that 150 yds section. As you can see, I nestled it in along side f my 6 acre corn field.



Boy I tell ya that's a picture framer pick there ! Looks great all your pics nice tractor and food plots ! Well done sir


----------



## Canuck5

All looks good!!!!


----------



## gcs

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Boy I tell ya that's a picture framer pick there ! Looks great all your pics nice tractor and food plots ! Well done sir



Thank you Gadestroyer, I love my tractor. I have been growing soybeans in this spot that I just plowed. The past two years the dear have been just wiping them out. I thought I would try some clover and chicory this time. As you could tell by the soil sticking to my tires, it was almost to wet to plow. I had one choice with all the rain we have been getting, I had to getter done.


----------



## Headsortails

NUTT said:


> Tower Stand hope to shoot a whopper out of. Built this summer.



Fancy!


----------



## Gadget

T.P. said:


> Tru-dat. I can wear a set of brand new cutting teeth out on an all purpose plow in a day up here.




I did wear out a brand new set of teeth on my all purpose(spring tooth) plow. Noticed on my last couple of plots the plow started skipping, checked and was all the way down to the shanks.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

gcs said:


> Thank you Gadestroyer, I love my tractor. I have been growing soybeans in this spot that I just plowed. The past two years the dear have been just wiping them out. I thought I would try some clover and chicory this time. As you could tell by the soil sticking to my tires, it was almost to wet to plow. I had one choice with all the rain we have been getting, I had to getter done.


 I noticed that on the tires and though he he has some good moisture in that soil lol. I love love seeing tractors plowed fields food plots stands etc I should have been a farmer I love it !


----------



## 7 point

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I noticed that on the tires and though he he has some good moisture in that soil lol. I love love seeing tractors plowed fields food plots stands etc I should have been a farmer I love it !



I know what you mean I prolly have more fun working on plots and building blinds than I do hunting any more.


----------



## gcs

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I noticed that on the tires and though he he has some good moisture in that soil lol. I love love seeing tractors plowed fields food plots stands etc I should have been a farmer I love it !



I'm no farmer, what all I plant is just a hobby and for wildlife. Just like what 7 point said, I like plowing/planting food plots and building box stands more than hunting now days. I guess that's what happens when we get older. Lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

gcs said:


> I'm no farmer, what all I plant is just a hobby and for wildlife. Just like what 7 point said, I like plowing/planting food plots and building box stands more than hunting now days. I guess that's what happens when we get older. Lol



You got that right ! I'm the same way ! I love it ! I hunted today didn't see nothing new it was going to be tuff with the moon so bright last night


----------



## Worley

*Tractor*



BIG RANDY said:


> Been a busy few weekends at my club in Glascock County.  One more trip to spread seed and fertilizer should do it.  Lovin my L4600!



Glad u like the 4600 we actually built that tractor in Jefferson, Ga...Kubota tractors are hard to beat!


----------



## mattech

This is my plot from this weekend.


----------



## 01Foreman400

With the help of Curtis-UGA, mattdtf215 and a coupe of others.  Got several other plots but was rushed by the rain so I didn't get pictures.


----------



## 7 point

mattech said:


> This is my plot from this weekend.



Looks good Matt.


----------



## T.P.

mattech put miracle grow on his.


----------



## elfiii

Mine go in this coming weekend!


----------



## mattech

7 point said:


> Looks good Matt.





T.P. said:


> mattech put miracle grow on his.



I think we got lucky with the rain, but I still think we planted wayyyyyy to early.


----------



## T.P.

elfiii said:


> Mine go in this coming weekend!



This cool weather and the 17" of rain I got this weekend has got me worried about my plot at home. It takes forever to dry out if it ever does this time of year.

On a side note the pics I posted of the planting the weekend before last in Hancock county were timed perfect. They were all coming up in just 7 days. This is the earliest rain I can remember down there. The last two years we planted and got no rain for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Got mine planted yesterday. Would have like to come behind the all purpose with the disc, but I was pressed for time. Now we just need some rain on it.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

01Foreman400 said:


> With the help of Curtis-UGA, mattdtf215 and a coupe of others.  Got several other plots but was rushed by the rain so I didn't get pictures.



We got the rain for sure! I wish I could of plowed them once more but we had to do it as fast as posible with the rain coming. Put in 8 plots total on that club. Should have excellent germination!


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Been at it pretty hard for the last few weeks. Finished with 5 properties with 2 more to go. Here are a few pics.

Before




After




[
















http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a631/Curtisraysingleton/Mobile%20Uploads/8A1D92A7-E792-4393-
9A96-59E6B6BD7AC8_zps6x0yodas.jpg


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man yeah them plots looking good !


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> This cool weather and the 17" of rain I got this weekend has got me worried about my plot at home. It takes forever to dry out if it ever does this time of year.
> 
> On a side note the pics I posted of the planting the weekend before last in Hancock county were timed perfect. They were all coming up in just 7 days. This is the earliest rain I can remember down there. The last two years we planted and got no rain for 6-8 weeks.



Same here T.P. Usually I'm worried the soil won't be moist enough for germination and there won't be any rain. Now I'm worried it will be too wet to plant. It should be 90 down in Pine Mountain today and tomorrow so I'm hoping that will dry things out enough I can get them in.


----------



## NCHillbilly

We planted some a few weeks ago on the GA/SC line, got lucky and got rain, they're up about 4"-6" now.


----------



## WOODSWIZE

WOODSWIZE said:


> Just turned for the first time.



...And just turned for second time. Smoothing out and planting this weekend -after I bow hunt in the A.M.


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> Post 'em up.




T.P...You'd think we were working the same field.  Got this one planted this past Monday.


----------



## T.P.

HaHa...almost ain't it. That's a perty spot, 3C.


----------



## T.P.

We've got very little rain in Hancock Co, not much coming up yet. At home in Franklin Co, we've got so much rain it's too wet to plant and it looks like more rains a comin. Go figure.


----------



## Crakajak

T.P. said:


> HaHa...almost ain't it. That's a perty spot, 3C.



T.P. been slipping in and plowing your field Triple C.


----------



## T.P.

Crakajak said:


> T.P. been slipping in and plowing your field Triple C.



Don't turn your back, I'll plow your field when you ain't looking.


----------



## Crakajak

T.P. said:


> Don't turn your back, I'll plow your field when you ain't looking.



I got 200 acres of pasture you can practice on. You will need your bushhog first. You can slip in this weekend and start?


----------



## Triple C

I'd welcome anybody slippin in and plowing for me this time of year!  Said it many times before...Wish I'd bought a cab.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Triple c I'm on my way ! Love plowing don't care what time of year it is


----------



## 01Foreman400

Got 5 plots plowed the other day.  The last one I started after dark.  Lots more to go.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man what some fantastic plots !


----------



## huckhgh

Before:


----------



## huckhgh

After 5 days:


----------



## huckhgh

After 5 days:


----------



## JHannah92

We got some plots in this past Sunday. After 6 days and no rain, we have good growth in the 2 I looked at today. We get some rain we'll be in business.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looking good folks !


----------



## 01Foreman400

huckhgh said:


> After 5 days:



Didn't take that corn long to pop up.


----------



## MadMallard

That's  popcorn


----------



## BriarPatch99

I had posted these in another thread ... they are small compared to many of the plots posted in here... we finally got some rain...













One I just planted this week...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looking good !


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Got the seeds planted today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Got the seeds planted today with my sons help.


----------



## wacknstack

*Plots*

2.5 acres


----------



## wacknstack

*Early season peas*

Plot saver to keep me out till opening day. It worked to.
We filmed a a great velvet buck on Monday out of this plot.


----------



## wacknstack

*Rackmaster*

25 acres of rackmaster and Durana


----------



## Huntin 4 More

Looking good everyone.  Wish my soil had a little more color like many of yours.  Mostly sand where I'm at but each year turning it over it seems to look just a hair better than the previous year.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

We have that same exact plow except different color thing is a beast and will turn under about any thing good looking plots and pictures


----------



## pkp844

This is before and after i plowed and then after one week of growth. I planted cheap oats, and one plot of wheat.


*Before*


*After*


*One week of growth - Oats*


*One week of growth - Wheat*


----------



## pkp844

*Video of my plowing set up - Cant figure out how to embed the video*

http://youtu.be/_uwRh7lg6QM?list=UUYOjtoWBOmiXSRriGXXIKpg

http://youtu.be/b76FRTycPug?list=UUYOjtoWBOmiXSRriGXXIKpg

This is my setup - Electric sleeve hitch attached to 2" receiver on my ATV. I had an S-tine cultivator welded to attach to the hitch. I can lift and lower it like a 3point hitch. It has worked great for the last 3 years.


----------



## T.P.

Two weeks later.


----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## T.P.




----------



## elfiii

Mine went in last weekend.


----------



## Canuck5

Food plots are in!  Our bread & butter plots have wheat, oats, leftover I&C cowpeas, AWPeas, topped with a mix of crimson clover, Arrowleaf clover and a dash of radishes


----------



## GAGE

With the help of both my kids, I was able to finish all of mine today. Phone died, will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Triple C

Just shy of 2 weeks in the ground.  Good germination and hopefully more rain in the forecast tomorrow.  Buck forage oats, rye, AWPeas, radishes and clover.  Last pic is our largest plot...just over 3 acres.  Planted only Regal Graze white clover around the entire perimeter for year round food.  Middle is mix of oats, AWP's, radish n rye.


----------



## Triple C

*White Clover*

White clover coming up around perimeter of field.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

pkp844 said:


> http://youtu.be/_uwRh7lg6QM?list=UUYOjtoWBOmiXSRriGXXIKpg
> 
> http://youtu.be/b76FRTycPug?list=UUYOjtoWBOmiXSRriGXXIKpg
> 
> This is my setup - Electric sleeve hitch attached to 2" receiver on my ATV. I had an S-tine cultivator welded to attach to the hitch. I can lift and lower it like a 3point hitch. It has worked great for the last 3 years.



That's pretty cool. Looks like it works pretty good


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Y'all got some good looking plots


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here one


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here one


----------



## Gadestroyer74

New spot


----------



## Gadestroyer74

View


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Right view


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This how you move two 15 foot box stands


----------



## JHannah92

Looked at several of our plots today. They've been in the ground two weeks, only had one good rain(Monday), but they look great so far. Except the places where the logging tractor drove through last week. Mostly planted in wheat, oats, rye and AWPs. They should really take off after tomorrow's rain.


----------



## joey1919

started a couple weeks ago, sprayed the plots that were really grown up, spread fertilizer, tilled and planted

had to do a little mowing




got petty sandy soil so this thing works well




one pass 









pipe failed under road and the creek made its own path, not much road left





crossed it anyway, hugged what was left of the bank on the other side





made it but puckered up a little

made a new friend





drew some lines in the sand





old trusty rusty





finished Saturday afternoon, its raining now.


----------



## bowandgun




----------



## L204622

planted saturday and sunday gettin a good rain today should be good

only pics i took will get some more this weekend


----------



## T.P.

My last plot. This one is at my house and was planted last week and got a good 2" rain on it yesterday. It's already got a fuzzy green tint to it.


----------



## Canuck5

Mine was planted on Saturday, in ground moisture and 5 days later, things are popping up.  Still no rain, but hoping for some tomorrow.


----------



## huckhgh

My plot on Tuesday:


----------



## ShadowHunter

first plot early on. we have about 6"-8" of growth now. We planted Iron Clay peas the weekend after labor day. This rain has been sweet.


----------



## mattech

This is from a little 15 acre land I've been hunting for years. Very small plot, but I hope its enough for my son to get his first deer.


----------



## T.P.

So far they approve.


----------



## Todd E

We always wait til October. No sense fighting army worms and lack of moisture. We are blessed with abundant acorns. I pushed it out til the last minute due to some issues and a good chance of rain. My stand time has been lacking, but that will now change.  Put in six. $8/50# wheat from local farmer, a lot of fert and lime. A man, an atv, a rough cut mower, a plow, and a walk behind spreader. I took a pic of the best dirt and of the worst dirt. 

Let the hunting overtake the working.


----------



## Hilsman

Put this one in yesterday mornin after the hunt. Wasn't expecting it to plow as good as it did cuz the grass was just over knee high. Planted buck forage oats and clover. Expecting rain Tuesday.


----------



## Todd E

Hey Hilsman, are those rods for spider webs? If so, what are they?
I need to do that.


----------



## Hilsman

Todd E said:


> Hey Hilsman, are those rods for spider webs? If so, what are they?
> I need to do that.



They are.  It just fiberglass driveway markers that you can get at a hardware store.  I machined  some holders out of aluminum at work and had the anodize black.


----------



## Flaustin1

Just looked over this whole entire thread.  Sure makes me miss having a hunting club.  Been public land only for the last 9 years.  Really do miss it.


----------



## sea trout

My wife makes the best food plots!


Austrian winter peas are doin great!


Long and heavy


Daughter in the spring and summer mix from this summer


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Keep em coming nice plots and machines


----------



## Canuck5

This is a brand new 1 1/2 acre plot, which we broke ground on this year.  Hard as a rock, but thru sub-soiling, letting things grow, then working the ground up, we were able to plant on 9/27/14.  

I opted just to plant oats and crimson clover in this plot.  First rain, which was 3 1/2", came on 10/14/14.  The oats have come on good, now I am just waiting to see some clover pop up.  I have not been back down there since 9/27 and probably won't get back till 10/8, so I am anxious to see all the plots.

Pictures were taken on 10/18


----------

